# Turned my shanty into a hot tent



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

View attachment 288909




























Well it’s complete! Hopefully I’ll get time soon to set it up in the backyard to test it out overnight after I find a way to cause a good argument with my girlfriend so I’ll really be sleeping in the doghouse hahahahaha


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thats the only way I,d go ice fishing ,looks great bet that spend the night on erie ice just fine. p.s. loks like you could do bacon 2eggs too.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks awesome! I keep saying it, but one of these days I'm going to do an overnighter in my Otter XTH Resort. Nice thing about the wood stove is dry heat, so you won't get the condensation like the propane buddy heaters give off. Keep us posted on how it works.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> thats the only way I,d go ice fishing ,looks great bet that spend the night on erie ice just fine. p.s. loks like you could do bacon 2eggs too.


Yup, that’s the plain. Sleep on the ice, or the shore to avoid costly hotel stays. Then to hit AEP in the spring after ice off. Stay a week in the bush chasing those giant bass


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

RStock521 said:


> Looks awesome! I keep saying it, but one of these days I'm going to do an overnighter in my Otter XTH Resort. Nice thing about the wood stove is dry heat, so you won't get the condensation like the propane buddy heaters give off. Keep us posted on how it works.


I have a buddy heater and I was just gonna keep doing that but I said screw it, get that up and running with a wood stove since I had 2 in the attic begging to be used. I’ll be posting up longevity results as I continue to use it. I think it’s gonna hold up great.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

So far everything is working great! I love it! Super toasty warm inside, very efficient stove and no damage at all to the stove jack! I’d say this is a success. I could easily sleep out here no problem for days or possibly weeks in the winter. That’s a wrap


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

May be a stupid question but is that portion of the tent heat resistant where the stove pipe goes through?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Looked like he cut out the ceiling of his tent and installed a heat resistant liner in the tent ceiling around the stove pipe.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

After you posted that I looked again and I can see it now HTTT


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 289019
> View attachment 289021
> View attachment 289023
> View attachment 289025
> So far everything is working great! I love it! Super toasty warm inside, very efficient stove and no damage at all to the stove jack! I’d say this is a success. I could easily sleep out here no problem for days or possibly weeks in the winter. That’s a wrap


DUDE! That is BA!!!!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

View attachment 289113






























linebacker43 said:


> May be a stupid question but is that portion of the tent heat resistant where the stove pipe goes through?


It’s an $8 Walmart oven liner. Cut in half, apply cement to both surfaces and allow the glue to dry for 20 min. Then apply the oven liner. It sticks on contact so make sure it’s aligned. Then repeat on the inside making sure it is matched up with the opposite side. Then apply pressure to seal it. Use a credit car to smooth out wrinkles and air bubbles. Then cut two slits for the pipe flue. I slept out last night till 6am this morning. Didn’t get cold at all. I’m impressed. I did however get windshield reflector from Dollar Tree to Insulate the ceiling from the inside but it’s not needed. That works almost too good. Turned it into a sauna for about an hr. Lol. This could sleep 2-3 guys. Lots of room.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I have less than $200 total in everything you see. It’s hard to beat that price man. I plan to turn a couple Hiking tarps into hot tents. I’m gonna make a smaller wood stove too. Something ultra portable that hangs from my backpack


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, I used a 15 degree ultra light down sleeping bag from Marmot. And I put the windshield reflector on top of the cot and that worked perfectly


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I found these cool lil slippers at Marc’s for $2...I used them inside my sleeping back and my feet never got cold. They pack up really small too


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Those slippers are NOT cool! Haha! Seriously though, nice job on the tent. Very industrious! Enjoy your adventures!!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Workingman said:


> Those slippers are NOT cool! Haha! Seriously though, nice job on the tent. Very industrious! Enjoy your adventures!!


(in my best mikey mouse voice)

ha ha thanks man


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Update

Day 3
Everything is holding up great. No separation of stove jack, no condensation and no damage from sparks. It’s been burning 3 days straight and I slept 2 nights comfortably. I tried duraflame logs yesterday night. They worked great but found that Biolog is so far the best. 12pcs cost $4 at Marc’s. Compact and very hot. I burned 5 pcs in about 14hrs. Kept the tent from 64-73 degrees inside with minimal attention. I used vaseoline cotton ball with ferro rod to start. Super simple and super convenient. 12pc box will last all weekend. I’m all set for multiple nights out. You can turn any fabric shelter into a hot tent using this method. And there are many options for a lil wood stove to accept Biologs.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Are you planning on overnighting on the ice with this? If so, any plans for a floor to keep the ice from melting too bad and getting everthing soaked? My plan was those Harbor Freight foam puzzle pieces, but I'd be interested to hear any other better ideas.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Suppose to rain friday. From what i understand burning wet wood is dangerous so i would bring your own this weekend.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Love this post! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That is a nice set up for staying out at a location longer instead of driving back and forth every time, ?? What are you going to set up for making a portable restroom? Long walk at night to the woods. A small camping porta potty would work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

What’s wrong with a bucket and garbage bag? Set it outside to freeze until you need it again. If someone walks away with it, oh well.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

snag said:


> That is a nice set up for staying out at a location longer instead of driving back and forth every time, ?? What are you going to set up for making a portable restroom? Long walk at night to the woods. A small camping porta potty would work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a gatorade bottle to pee in, and if i need to poo....I line a milk crate with a garbge bag, then use a baby wipe.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

RStock521 said:


> Are you planning on overnighting on the ice with this? If so, any plans for a floor to keep the ice from melting too bad and getting everthing soaked? My plan was those Harbor Freight foam puzzle pieces, but I'd be interested to hear any other better ideas.


I use a anti fatigue mat that doubles as the second floor in my Kaboat. Or I could use my self inflating mattress


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

hailtothethief said:


> Suppose to rain friday. From what i understand burning wet wood is dangerous so i would bring your own this weekend.


Like I said, biologs work great. Also, dead trees that are not on the ground can be burned. Just cut it down into pieces, split and stack. Man, dont you think sometimes before you try to ask questions...haha. Not trying to be a prick, but man...I wonder about you sometimes bud


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Im praying the ice hardens enough for us to get out on erie....would love to do an over night....great set up btw.....I think if you put those rubber mats or something of the sort directly underneath the cot it would keep a lot of the cold from coming up on your back while sleeping and so forth. Be a good place to sit things off the ice as well when not in use! Awesome set up man!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

snag said:


> That is a nice set up for staying out at a location longer instead of driving back and forth every time, ?? What are you going to set up for making a portable restroom? Long walk at night to the woods. A small camping porta potty would work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Portable restroom???...are you a woman?..lol...what the heck would you need that for???


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

with his set up I figured he’d have something like that, but a bucket and bag work great or a hike to shore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

How do you prevent burning the side of the shanty??


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

DHower08 said:


> How do you prevent burning the side of the shanty??


I don’t let it touch anything hot enough to burn it.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I figured it would get hot enough to melt the wall behind the stove


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I thought about getting a big tent and putting it in the middle. When i was a kid we had a big indian tipi (sp) and in the ceiling was a hole where the smoke could escape. My family loves to camp and comes up in the summer. Id like to surprise them with a big camp out. Even if it rained i figure the stove could act as the fire if need be.


----------

